# Its really over!



## onemorethought (Oct 17, 2011)

Its really over, I have cried for days, this divorce is so hard on me, him and the kids. 

I never imagined that after ten years, this would end, but we both acknowledge that it just doesn't work anymore and it is better for us and the kids to move on.

I can't say it doesn't hurt, because the hurt is tremendous and the tears flow like a river. So many memories, so much time invested. The kids are suffering so much but they will be happier too. Happy that we aren't fighting anymore and there will be no more tension.

I agree with my kids, it just sucks!


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm sorry you are hurting. I know the pain all too well. But me and my kids are better off now too, and I believe so is he. It DOES suck, but sometimes things just are what they are. (((HUGS!)))


----------

